# Electrical Problem



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a 97 F-800 which gave us some trouble a while ago with the electrical system related to the headlight switch. Unfortunately we were making a run to New Hampshire from CT, and the lights started to flash, the speedo went haywire, and then....nothing and it won't start. So my brother is stuck up there - I think he bypassed the solenoid to get the truck running, but that's it. Any ideas. I think the harness is shot because its not just the headlights. Has anyone else had this happen??? Any responses would be great.

PHIL

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Phil,

Without a wiring diagram it's tuff to troubleshoot. Start with the basics...i.e. check the grounds FIRST thing. Then the primary power feeds, fusible links etc.. Do you have NO power at all? 
Possibly it's related to ignition switch? Let me know what circuits have power/ what don't. You can email me @ [email protected] with any ???'s, and try to get your hands on a wiring diagram. Good Luck!!

Dave


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Phil, I have a 97 Ford also, but I've never had that problem. Like Dave said, check the grounds, they can cause some strange things to happen. I wish I could be more help. Good luck.

----------
<a href="http://www.townserver.com/elm/">[email protected]</a>


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Phil,try the headlight switch, We had one go bad on our Sterling, had the same thing happen.

----------
paul


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

It may be a bad instramant cluster. On one of my 95 ford 350s, the instramant cluster went and it sounds a lot like you had the same problem. This was what happen if you put the truck in reverse the spedo read 85, the odometer read error. When the truck was in drive the spedo went back in forth from 0 to 80. Also all the other ganges were going back and forth like wiper blades.

Geoff


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

I already changed the headlight switch last year, but this problem is wierd and slightly different. The instrument cluster may be bad, but we can't tell anything yet. The truck is still in Vermont, and was checked over..at the very least it has a blown resistor assembly??? Anyone have input?

P.S. just in case you thought you had a bad week....After Friday driving to VT to pick up my brother everything seemed fine. On Sunday, however, I had to drive to Manhattan to flatbed my other partner's car home at midnight when he broke down. (Tow company wanted $600.00 to drive from NYC to New Haven plus the $125.00 they charged to go 20 blocks!!!!)

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Phil,

What resistor assembly is blown? Does the truck have any power...horn,interior light, etc. I assume it's diesel right? I would not suggest just shotgunning parts, might get expensive. If you have NO power it shouldn't be to difficult to trace....WITH a schematic. Have you checked all fuses, fusable links and grounds. I know you have probably done this, you have to start with the basics. Was the resistor blown by jumping the solenoid??

This problem could be caused by many things...my best advice is to logically diagnose using test light or DVM. Either you have an open circuit, or a short that is blowin fuses/resistor. Again..email me if needed.

Dave


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

Dave - the truck is a certified Cummins repair shop, hopefully getting an accurate diagnosis. There is no power to anything that my brother could find (horn, lights, radio, dash, etc.). They supposedly isolated the problem and we are awaiting an update. I'm hoping they can get it on the road so we can evaluate the whole system. My brother didn't jump the solenoid, so I'm guessing a switch shorted out, and is probably the source. Thanks for the e-mail info offer. Once I have the truck back I'll check it out myself.

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Phil,

Get that truck fixed yet???


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

Yeah its back - I still can't figure out why it happened. I'll post the exact problem and fix when I get a chance because I'm not sure anything has been done to prevent it from happening again. Thanks for asking. (I got sidetracked plowing and breaking some other trucks!!!)


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

Yeah its back - I still can't figure out why it happened. I'll post the exact problem and fix when I get a chance because I'm not sure anything has been done to prevent it from happening again. Thanks for asking. (I got sidetracked plowing and breaking some other trucks!!!)

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------

